# [graveur] Installation (resolu)

## floc_12

Bonjour,

Je me permet de poster ce mess car je rencontre un problème de graveur. Ca ne marche pas.

Pour résumer, j'arrive bien a lire un cd/dvd, mais impossible de graver avec k3b ou xburn. Quand je fais une simulation sous k3b (oui, j'ai découvert cette option, ma pile de dvd commençait a tomber ;( )

Mon graveur est sur /dev/hda et pointe vers /mnt/cdrom :

linux # ls -al /dev/hda

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> brw-rw---- 1 root disk 3, 0 29 nov.  21:10 /dev/hda
> 
> 

 

linux # ls -al /mnt

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> drwx------  2 ced  ced   4096 17 juin  06:05 cdrom
> 
> 

 

linux # id ced

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> uid=1000(ced) gid=1000(ced) groupes=1000(ced),6(disk),10(wheel),18(audio),19(cdrom),27(video),80(cdrw),85(usb),100(users),442(plugdev),35(games)
> 
> 

 

linux # cat /var/log/messages

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Nov 29 21:11:48 thess kernel: [ 3704.710436] end_request: I/O error, dev hda, sector 0
> 
> Nov 29 21:11:48 thess kernel: [ 3704.710885] hda: media error (blank): status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }
> ...

 

et mes logs de k3b :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Devices
> 
> -----------------------
> ...

 

J'ai lu sur plusieurs post que l'ancien driver ide avait été abandonné. Le passage en libata "intégral" résoudrait il mon problème (ça a l'air assez risqué non) ? Pourriez vous m’éclairer ?

MerciLast edited by floc_12 on Mon Nov 29, 2010 9:50 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Poussin

ça ne pourrait sans doute pas être pire ^^... Honnêtement, je pensais que tout le monde avait déjà migré depuis un bout de temps en full libata (que du bonheur)

----------

## loopx

Devrais pas être en sr0, avec le nouveau driver atapi ou sais plus quoi ?

----------

## floc_12

et ben non, il y a moi  :Very Happy: . Bon, je vais tenter. De toute facon, je n'ai que mon graveur en ide, je ne devrait donc pas rencontrer de problème. Merci en tt cas

----------

## floc_12

si, apparemment, les lecteurs optiques vont passer en srx

----------

## floc_12

Ca yé, je viens de recompiler mon noyau et passer mon lecteur en /dev/sr0. Après une 1iere simu sous k3b, ca fonctionne très bien (moyenne de 10x pour un dvd, un peu plus de 5 minutes).

Si jamais je n'étais pas le dernier a utiliser les anciens drivers, voici le tuto utilisé : http://www.gentoofr.org/libATA.html

Bne soiree

----------

